# Nutrition discovery: black rice rivals blueberries as source of healthful antioxidant



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Nutrition discovery: black rice rivals blueberries as source of healthful antioxidants by S. L. Baker (NaturalNews) In ancient China, nobles commandeered every grain of a variety of black rice known as “Forbidden Rice” for themselves and forbade the common people from eating it. Now 21st century scientists have discovered that black rice truly is a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

